# Visually sexing Stimson's



## Stompers (Nov 14, 2011)

Might get a few raised eyebrows on that topic header.
Was hoping someone is proficient enough to visually sex my new Stimsons Python via some pics below, before I go fork out a wad at the vet... Any help would be appreciated. 
Snake is 45cm approx and 6-12 months old. 













Thanks!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

If anyone does try and give you the sex without probing or looking at a shed with sperm plugs then DON'T BELEIVE them. It can't be done accurately with pythons.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 14, 2011)

wrong angle/s for a visual...imo...you need the snake turned upside down and then take a pic/shot from overhead and then mention how old the snake is....and then its only very good guess
.......solar 17 (baden)


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 14, 2011)

Visually sexing a python can be done, although it's not as accurate as probing. Examining the tail of the snake horizontally, look at the area between the cloaca and where it thins out to the end of the tail. Females usually have 'quick' thin out to the tail, where as males will usually have a slight (sometimes very slight) 'bludge' where their hidden boy bits (hemipenes) are. This method is easier on snakes that are a bit bigger. But even if I have determined the sex by this visual method I would still get it confirmed by probing anyway.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Visually sexing a python can be done, although it's not as accurate as probing. Examining the tail of the snake horizontally, look at the area between the cloaca and where it thins out to the end of the tail. Females usually have 'quick' thin out to the tail, where as males will usually have a slight (sometimes very slight) 'bludge' where their hidden boy bits (hemipenes) are. This method is easier on snakes that are a bit bigger. But even if I have determined the sex by this visual method I would still get it confirmed by probing anyway.



Well lets test this then. If you or anyone can examine, lets say 20 pythons, varying species, varying ages and of an unknown sex to you and you get better than say a 70% accuracey then i will print out this thread and eat it.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Well lets test this then. If you or anyone can examine, lets say 20 pythons, varying species, varying ages and of an unknown sex to you and you get better than say a 70% accuracey then i will print out this thread and eat it.


calm down mate she said it can be done not that it was an accurate way of having it done if you read her post properly she says that she would still have it probed anyway so theres no need for you to trie and put her down


----------



## Sinners121 (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Well lets test this then. If you or anyone can examine, lets say 20 pythons, varying species, varying ages and of an unknown sex to you and you get better than say a 70% accuracey then i will print out this thread and eat it.



Determining the Sexes of Snakes

read that page lol


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Well lets test this then. If you or anyone can examine, lets say 20 pythons, varying species, varying ages and of an unknown sex to you and you get better than say a 70% accuracey then i will print out this thread and eat it.


Lol, hope you like paper then. Someone has already been there, done that: 

From PilabraPythons.com:_ "I put this to the ultimate test one day and sexed 19 hatchling carpets by visual identification and after my friend double checked with a probe was found to be 100% correct. I have never in the last five years got it wrong and have visually determined the sexes of hundreds of snakes. On occasions I have been unsure with hatchling Antaresia's as they are so small and with these; I suggest the use of a probe."_


----------



## Stompers (Nov 14, 2011)

So I'm hesitant to get my python probed. But it seems I have no choice, it just sounds too invasive. 
So I'm gonna head down to the vet today, it will cost $97 including a consultation/Heath check up. 
From all the articles I've read I'm gonna visually guess its female (and I have no experience with this and then nothing to compare with either) and I guess well find out later today. Then I can name him/her. 
Anyone else want to lay down a guess?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm calm lol, that was what you call humour. Eat the thread as in eat my words, get it?!?!?

Like i said lets test this out.



thomasssss said:


> calm down mate she said it can be done not that it was an accurate way of having it done if you read her post properly she says that she would still have it probed anyway so theres no need for you to trie and put her down


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 14, 2011)

would be good to see it tested


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 14, 2011)

well l know of two people (not me) that get well over 90% correct on visual sexing all of the time and another "well known" herper in s.a. who sexes visually "straight" out of the egg and claims its more accurate than probing, l just know in life you cant judge everybodies capabilities and passions for learning, look at the wright bros. (flight)everything was here, just not in the correct order.
........solar 17 (baden)


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm willing to put this to the test! Mmmmm delicious paper!

How about we do a double blind test, someone with a bunch of snakes, varying ages and species who knows the sexes but hasn't told anyone posts up pictures of their snakes cloaccas and we see how everyone goes?


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 14, 2011)

It's a female.
































If it's not a female then it's definitely a male


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 14, 2011)

lol ramsayi


----------



## Stompers (Nov 14, 2011)

BBEV booked out today and sat...(my days off) Anyone know another reputable clinic?



Ramsayi said:


> It's a female.
> If it's not a female then it's definitely a male



Possibility...Hermaphrodite?





Better?
M or F guesses?


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Nov 14, 2011)

Tail sexing is generally quite easy when doing it in person. It makes it hard over photo's because inevitably, like this thread, people post the wrong angle and not close up enough in the photos. If 20 pics are posted with a close up, in focus and holding the snake side on and horizontally I think there will be a video posted up not too long after with someone eating 3 pages of paper. make the thread bigger so there is more to eat.


----------



## Jessh88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't you just take it to your reptile dealer to get sexed. That's what I'm doing


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be putting my paper where my mouth is if ti can be done. 

20 snakes and i'll make a meal of it!


----------



## Stompers (Nov 14, 2011)

Dealer is a decent drive away, I don't trust a pet shop. Thought it a good laugh to get some guesses before its official 



waruikazi said:


> I'll be putting my paper where my mouth is if ti can be done.
> 
> 20 snakes and i'll make a meal of it!



Get some fiber into ya!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 14, 2011)

Probing is no guarantee ( by well respected breeder) Look what my female brissie coastal left for me






Glad I wasn't planning on breeding her/him


----------



## FAY (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't trust a vet either.
We bought a female diamond from a friend, took it to a vet to get probed, vet said 'male'
We told our friend, he said, well I took it to the same vet and he told me female...go figure.....


----------



## Tristis (Nov 14, 2011)

BHPs and Womas are easy to sex by looking at the tails. look at an adult known pair of womas its easy to tell the diffrence.


----------



## Schnecke (Nov 14, 2011)

At what age/sized python would someone expect to see sperm plugs? I examined my 85-90cm 10 month old Jungle's last shed and there was what looked to be the makings of sperm plugs.... But I expected that I wouldn't see something like that until 'he' was much older?


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 14, 2011)

I didnt see anything on my 'girls' slough until a few months ago.... but i have a yearling darwin who may possibly have sperm plugs, but they were only small if thats what I saw, but then again he's not 2 yet.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does it stand or sit to pee? Does it rattle? (if so it's a boy). Probeing is the most accurate.


----------



## turtle (Nov 15, 2011)

If your in Melb, I'll be happy to sex it and whatever else you need sexed.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 15, 2011)

This is from a proven female darwin.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like my Darwin shed, so hopefully 'my girl' is a girl !


----------

